# Does anybody know of a reliable Fulfillment company in China



## ronnie37 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a reliable fulfillment company in China, possibly looking for a company to do DTG printing,embroidered maybe cut & sew with no minimums.

I just want to try to avoid the pitfalls and being scammed.. Are used to import lots of products from China and the pass, there's just so much BS over there!


----------



## ronnie37 (Feb 26, 2013)

It doesn't have to be China could just be somewhere overseas Indonesia etc.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are you shipping to?......I can not imagine small orders would be less costly overseas by the time you ship them....Plus with China Post it can takes weeks for a package to arrive in Canada/US....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is NO WAY that I would risk using a fulfillment source out side my country..you have absolutely no way to resolve any issues plus as Royce says the cost incurred, time in shipping seems a great way to lose customers


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

hi, To avoid the pitfalls and being scammed, you'd better go and have a visit to their company and check their business license( At goverment business department website), warehouses and so on. If you can not come to China, then you can ask a friend who is in China or know about China to help you. Or a trade show maybe the best choice.


----------

